# Anthony's Progression Thread.



## Anthonycube (Oct 30, 2022)

Hi everybody, i'm Anthony. I've been cubing for around 18 months now. This is my progression thread for all events. My main event is 3x3 and I average 15 seconds. I have 2 sub 15 averages in competition already but I am not consistently sub 15. That's my short term goal I guess. Other events I do are 2x2, 4x4, Pyraminx, skewb, megaminx and OH. My second favourite event is probably 4x4. I average around 1:20 - 1:15 on 4x4 and I hope to get sub 1 minute in the fairly near future. Please note that on regular school days Monday-Friday I probably wont be able to post much here because of school. That's all i'm going to write for the introduction anyway.

I guess this is the best way to start the progression thread, I got a pb single on 3x3 earlier today:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-30
single: 8.69

Time List:
1. 8.69 B' L2 D' L2 R2 F2 D L2 D U' R2 F L' F' L2 U' B R' U
My previous best was 8.94. I also got pb MO.3:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-30
mean of 3: 11.05

Time List:
1. 8.69 B' L2 D' L2 R2 F2 D L2 D U' R2 F L' F' L2 U' B R' U
2. 10.35 U2 R2 U L2 B2 D' L2 D L2 F2 D R' D' U2 F' D' L2 F' R2 D'
3. 14.12 D' R' U' F' L' U' R2 U' R U' F2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 D R2 U'

Anyway, that's all for now, goodbye.


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Oct 30, 2022)

cool


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 31, 2022)

Cool.

Happy Cubing!

Keep us updated.


----------



## Anthonycube (Nov 1, 2022)

I have a competition on Saturday and Sunday (Irish championships) so I'm looking forward to that. Unfortunately I mightn't do great in all events because since my last competition I've almost only practiced 3x3 because I was trying to learn full oll. Mostly I'm hoping for pr's in 3x3 and 4x4. It's my first competition competing in megaminx and skewb. I'm just hoping to make the 2 minute cutoff for megaminx, I don't think I will but you never know.


----------



## Anthonycube (Nov 4, 2022)

Comp day tomorrow I can't wait


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 4, 2022)

Anthonycube said:


> Comp day tomorrow I can't wait


Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## Anthonycube (Nov 11, 2022)

My competition was last weekend. Here are my results. I'm quite happy with all my my results.in 2x2 second round though I lost my 2x2 so I borrowed somebody elses and I had a terrible average. I still didn't find my 2x2


----------



## Anthonycube (Nov 19, 2022)

First sub 1:00 on 4x4, 59.35. I got lucky with edges. but it kind of felt normal apart from that. I knew it was a good solve though.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-19
single: 59.35

Time List:
1. 59.35 F2 U' L2 F2 D R2 U L2 D' L2 D2 F2 R' D B' L' B' L2 U F2 R' Uw2 B' Rw2 F2 D R2 F2 Rw2 D2 U' L2 U2 Rw U B' L2 B2 Rw F Fw' Uw Fw' R Uw F2


----------



## brickinapresent (Nov 19, 2022)

nice!


----------



## Anthonycube (Nov 21, 2022)

Megaminx pb yesterday, my first sub 2 minutes. 2 minutes is usually the cutoff for a competition in my area. I only have 61 recorded solves for megaminx on cstimer. 
1:55.62 was the time.


----------



## Anthonycube (Dec 3, 2022)

So yesterday I broke ALL of my 2x2 PB's: single, mo3, ao5, ao12, ao25, ao50 and ao100. Mainly I got my first sub 5 ao100 (now 4.64). I could probably get it lower just by doing more solves now. And my pb single is now 1.24.


----------



## Garf (Dec 3, 2022)

Here's something to note about megaminx: it is really similar to 3x3, but you have to remember it isn't a 3x3, so some parts of the solve can be a lot more optimal than 3x3. Make sure your star is good. Plan an extra f2l pair if you can. Make sure you are trying to lookahead to other f2l/s2l pairs. And if you don't already know it, learn 4LLL algorithms.


----------



## Anthonycube (Dec 3, 2022)

Garf said:


> Here's something to note about megaminx: it is really similar to 3x3, but you have to remember it isn't a 3x3, so some parts of the solve can be a lot more optimal than 3x3. Make sure your star is good. Plan an extra f2l pair if you can. Make sure you are trying to lookahead to other f2l/s2l pairs. And if you don't already know it, learn 4LLL algorithms.


Should I try to plan the full star in inspection? And don't you think I should learn 4lll when I become sub 2


----------



## Garf (Dec 3, 2022)

Anthonycube said:


> Should I try to plan the full star in inspection? And don't you think I should learn 4lll when I become sub 2


Planning the full star is kinda hard. Plan at least 3-4 star pieces and track the others. And learning full 4lll makes the last layer really good, especially for pll. So if most of your solve is the last layer, learning 4lll would be really good for you.


----------



## Findnf (Dec 4, 2022)

Anthonycube said:


> I have a competition on Saturday and Sunday (Irish championships) so I'm looking forward to that. Unfortunately I mightn't do great in all events because since my last competition I've almost only practiced 3x3 because I was trying to learn full oll. Mostly I'm hoping for pr's in 3x3 and 4x4. It's my first competition competing in megaminx and skewb. I'm just hoping to make the 2 minute cutoff for megaminx, I don't think I will but you never know.


Did You Go To Tuam Open Sat A Week Ago? Bc I might Of Seen You There


----------



## Anthonycube (Dec 4, 2022)

Findnf said:


> Did You Go To Tuam Open Sat A Week Ago? Bc I might Of Seen You There


No unfortunately, my first competition ever was tuam re-open 2021 last year. I missed registration for this competition. Are you Irish?


----------



## Findnf (Dec 4, 2022)

Anthonycube said:


> No unfortunately, my first competition ever was tuam re-open 2021 last year. I missed registration for this competition. Are you Irish?


Yes im irish


----------



## Anthonycube (Dec 4, 2022)

Findnf said:


> Yes im irish


Same. Are you going to the comp in cork in march?


----------



## Findnf (Dec 4, 2022)

Anthonycube said:


> Same. Are you going to the comp in cork in march?


Yup and Belfast even though its a 4 hr drive


----------



## Anthonycube (Dec 4, 2022)

Findnf said:


> Yup and Belfast even though its a 4 hr drive


Great I'll see you in cork. I didn't even bother asking my dad if I could go to Belfast


----------



## Findnf (Dec 4, 2022)

Anthonycube said:


> Great I'll see you in cork. I didn't even bother asking my dad if I could go to Belfast


You u on the speedcubing Ireland discord server?


----------



## Anthonycube (Dec 4, 2022)

Findnf said:


> You u on the speedcubing Ireland discord server?


No I'm not


----------



## Findnf (Dec 4, 2022)

Anthonycube said:


> No I'm not


I can send you an invite if u want to join


----------



## Anthonycube (Dec 4, 2022)

Findnf said:


> I can send you an invite if u want to join


Sorry I should have said I actually don't have discord


----------



## Findnf (Dec 4, 2022)

Anthonycube said:


> Sorry I should have said I actually don't have discord


oh ok dont worry about it


----------



## Anthonycube (Dec 17, 2022)

Nice mo3 in 3x3 (11.97)

Also, Christmas holidays in a few days so I'll be able to practice a good bit. Over the holidays I think I'll try to practice megaminx a bit. I'll also finish learning full OLL in 3x3. I have 4 cases left. I definitely should have learned them before this because I've had only 4 to learn got a while now.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2022)

Anthonycube said:


> Nice mo3 in 3x3 (11.97)
> View attachment 21445
> Also, Christmas holidays in a few days so I'll be able to practice a good bit. Over the holidays I think I'll try to practice megaminx a bit. I'll also finish learning full OLL in 3x3. I have 4 cases left. I definitely should have learned them before this because I've had only 4 to learn got a while now.



r/screenshotsarehard

I always end up doing that with algs. I’ll learn like 10 in a day, then none for a month. And the final few always take me forever


----------



## Anthonycube (Dec 19, 2022)

nice! sub 10 on 3x3;
Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-19
single: 9.66

Time List:
1. 9.66 D2 F' U2 B2 D2 B R2 F' D2 L2 R2 B' L' B D F' U' L' R2 D'


----------



## Anthonycube (Dec 21, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-21
single: 9.17

Time List:
1. 9.17 D F2 D B2 R2 D' L2 D B2 U' F2 D' F D2 B D' B' U' R' U' B

Yo another sub 10. (2 days in a row) try the scramble its a 2 move xcross on yellow


----------



## Anthonycube (Dec 21, 2022)

Bruh what's happening another sub 10. A nice solve with a PLL skip
Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-21
single: 9.81

Time List:
1. 9.81 B' D F' D B L' B R2 U2 D F2 D' L2 F2 U F2 D' R F2


----------



## Anthonycube (Dec 22, 2022)

new best mo3 in 3x3
Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-22
mean of 3: 11.02

Time List:
1. 12.56 D L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D B2 U L2 B' D' B2 U2 L' B L F
2. 9.49 R2 D' R' D' R2 U B2 D R2 D2 B L2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 F
3. 11.02 R' F R D2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 L2 R2 U2 B' D' B2 R' D2 F' R2

And a new best ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-22
avg of 5: 11.63

Time List:
1. (DNF(16.10)) B D2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 F' U2 L D2 B' L F R B2 L2 U' R2
2. 11.31 B D' B2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D F2 D' B' U2 F2 R' D' U B' R'
3. 12.56 D L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D B2 U L2 B' D' B2 U2 L' B L F
4. (9.49) R2 D' R' D' R2 U B2 D R2 D2 B L2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 F
5. 11.02 R' F R D2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 L2 R2 U2 B' D' B2 R' D2 F' R2


----------



## Anthonycube (Dec 22, 2022)

4x4 pb single of 58.36. it's also my second sub 1 minute. Also it was with OLL parity


----------



## Anthonycube (Dec 27, 2022)

Update: yesterday and today I have been learning the sune and H cases for cll on 2x2 because I have decided I want to get decent at 2x2.

Also very almost pb ao5 on 3x3, my pb is 11.63

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-27
avg of 5: 11.68

Time List:
1. 12.07 U2 R2 F' B L U' B' D' B R2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 B L2 B' D2 R2 L'
2. 12.75 F' U2 B' F' L2 D2 F R2 D2 R2 B2 L D2 B D U' L' D2 U' L' B'
3. 10.22 D U2 L F2 D2 L F2 U2 L' F2 L B' F' L U B' L' F' U
4. (17.42) L U B R2 L2 U' F B2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 D' R
5. (9.48) U2 L D2 F2 L2 B2 D' U' R2 D B2 D B D' B2 F2 L B F' U


----------



## Anthonycube (Jan 1, 2023)

wow! this is my fourth sub 9 on 3x3 and pb2.
Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-01
single: 8.80

Time List:
1. 8.80 U2 B' R U B' R' U2 F' R D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R F2 B2 D2 B2 D'


----------



## Anthonycube (Jan 1, 2023)

Anthonycube said:


> wow! this is my fourth sub 9 on 3x3 and pb2.
> Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-01
> single: 8.80
> 
> ...


Sorry I said this was my fourth sub 10 but I meant sub 9. I've edited it now.


----------

